# toidy's tarantula collection



## toidy (Aug 19, 2010)

hi! just want to share some of my T colllections..

hope you like it

lets start with the arboreals..

*AVICULARIA SP.*
adult avicularia minatrix (female)






adult avicualria geroldi (female)






sub adult avicualria avicularia (female)






adult avicualria versicolor (female)






sub adult avicularia sp. peru (female)


----------



## toidy (Aug 19, 2010)

*PSALMOPEUS SP.*

sub adult psalmopeus cambridgei (female)






adult psalmopeus pulcher (female)






with date


----------



## toidy (Aug 19, 2010)

*POECILOTHERIA SP*

communal poecilotheria regalis (1male & 2females)






juvenile poecilotheria metallica (female)


----------



## toidy (Aug 19, 2010)

*LAMPROPELMA SP*

sub adult lampropelma violaceopes (female)






*TAPINAUCHENIUS SP*

sub adult tapinauchenius subcaeruleus (female)


----------



## Terry D (Aug 19, 2010)

Toidy, Nice arb collection you've got. Hope to see more pics soon. :clap:

Terry


----------



## toidy (Aug 19, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Toidy, Nice arb collection you've got. Hope to see more pics soon. :clap:
> 
> Terry


thanks sir.. will be posting some more pics later..


----------



## mma316 (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice arboreals!


----------



## toidy (Aug 19, 2010)

mma316 said:


> Nice arboreals!


thanks sir


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Aug 19, 2010)

Pare!!! Kmusta? hope all is well.... Im blown away by your pic of that A. minatrix.... What a looker!!!....You've got yourself an awesome collection.... Im glad You and Bosing are really living up the hobby back home!!!... Congrats!!!.... 


Peace!!! *Kababayan...* (Quoted that from Bosing)


----------



## toidy (Aug 19, 2010)

Arachnoholic420 said:


> Pare!!! Kmusta? hope all is well.... Im blown away by your pic of that A. minatrix.... What a looker!!!....You've got yourself an awesome collection.... Im glad You and Bosing are really living up the hobby back home!!!... Congrats!!!....
> 
> 
> Peace!!! *Kababayan...* (Quoted that from Bosing)


kamusta kababayan? thanks for the compliment. anyway, bosing, shandman, mike and I are trying to somehow enhance the hobby here in the philippines. hope everything will work well.


----------



## toidy (Aug 19, 2010)

now for the terrsetrials:

*MONOCENTROPUS SP.*

juvy monocentropus balfouri #1 (female)






juvy monocentropus #2 (female)






their enclosure.. 3 compartments with 3 balfouris


----------



## toidy (Aug 19, 2010)

*GRAMMOSTOLA SP.*

both pulchras are about 5" LS

sub adult grammostola pulchra #1 (female)






sub adult grammostola pulchra #2 (female)






happy together


----------



## toidy (Aug 19, 2010)

*CROMATOPELMA SP.*

adult GBB (female)


----------



## toidy (Aug 19, 2010)

*LASIODORA SP.*

adult lasiodora klugi (female)






adult lasiodora parahybana (female)






sub adult lasiodora striatipes (female)






sub adult lasiodora difficilis


----------



## Terry D (Aug 19, 2010)

I see you're cleaning it up nicely with the ground crew as well!


----------



## toidy (Aug 19, 2010)

Terry D said:


> I see you're cleaning it up nicely with the ground crew as well!


thanks sir.. im just so inlove with Ts LOL


----------



## toidy (Aug 19, 2010)

just want to share a pic of my MM theraposa blondi before he passed away

the saddest part is, he died a virgin.. 






last of my brachypelma sp., 

juvenile brachypelma schroederi (female)


----------



## NevularScorpion (Aug 19, 2010)

nice collection bro


----------



## toidy (Aug 20, 2010)

NevularScorpion said:


> nice collection bro


thanks sir..


----------



## toidy (Aug 20, 2010)

here's an addition..

juvenile pamphobeteus nigricolor (female)












note: she flicks like hell lol


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow I'm green with envy.


----------



## shandman (Aug 20, 2010)

Very nice collection of Arbs Toids!


----------



## Widdle (Aug 20, 2010)

Awww, the second one in your first post is so cute!  Looks like a Clydesdale!  Well, except it has 8 legs and doesn't look anything like a horse, but I mean the fur on her feet (not feet, but don't know what to call them).   I'm still a peon/noob.


----------



## Light08 (Aug 22, 2010)

nice ts bro, un ba ung b. schoederi na out m sa ppf?


----------



## toidy (Aug 22, 2010)

Light08 said:


> nice ts bro, un ba ung b. schoederi na out m sa ppf?


yes bro.. thats the one..


----------



## groovyspider (Aug 22, 2010)

the saddest part is, he died a virgin.. 






lol he was trying the phone a date thing


----------



## toidy (Aug 22, 2010)

groovyspider said:


> the saddest part is, he died a virgin..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol! you made made me laugh..


----------



## toidy (Aug 24, 2010)

look at the junk on her trunk


----------



## possumburg (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice pics. That Avicularia minatrix is awesome!


----------



## Threxcise (Aug 24, 2010)

too lazy to post but would not miss the chance commenting on your t's...
very very very nice t's you got there kabayan! :clap::clap::clap:

:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## toidy (Aug 25, 2010)

possumburg said:


> Nice pics. That Avicularia minatrix is awesome!


thanks.. she's really a beauty


----------



## toidy (Aug 25, 2010)

Threxcise said:


> too lazy to post but would not miss the chance commenting on your t's...
> very very very nice t's you got there kabayan! :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> :drool::drool::drool:


salamat kabayan.. post some pics of your pets so we could see them, thanks


----------



## toidy (Aug 26, 2010)

update:

one of my m. balfouris molted this afternoon.. here's a pic of her.. she's such a beauty.


----------



## mobster (Aug 26, 2010)

nice collection toidy.


----------



## toidy (Aug 26, 2010)

mobster said:


> nice collection toidy.


thanks sir..


----------



## toidy (Sep 1, 2010)

update:

some nice ASSets

sub adult chilobrachys fimbriatus (female)






juvenile lampropelma sp. borneo black (female)


----------



## toidy (Sep 10, 2010)

more females...

pamphobeteus nigricolor (sub-adult)






poecilotheria metallica (juvenile)






psalmopeus irminia (adult)


----------



## toidy (Sep 10, 2010)

got a chnace to take some photos of my female p. cambridgei molting.. now i need to find a date for her


----------



## toidy (Sep 5, 2014)

It's been a long time guys! Glad to see my thread again 

Sad to say all of my Ts are gone


----------



## Mariner1 (Sep 5, 2014)

What happened? You had such a nice collection.


----------



## toidy (Sep 5, 2014)

Mariner1 said:


> What happened? You had such a nice collection.


Sold the others. Others died because of old age. I am now into scorpion keeping.


----------

